

Facebook shown to increase jealousy in relationships - derwiki
http://www.montrealgazette.com/life/Facebook+shown+increase+jealousy+relationships/1877827/story.html

======
SophiWhere
Ugh, I think people are putting to much of their personal life on Facebook,
which makes it easier for them to get caught. I also can't stand when couples
give their login to the significant other. I mean some things should remain
personal.

~~~
derwiki
Even worse is when your significant other expects login credentials, and you
have to fight to keep them private.

~~~
SophiWhere
That is very true, they think you have something to hide if you don't give
in....been there sadly..

~~~
mdakin
Take this not as a criticism at all but as practical advice for the future.

The appropriate response to such a question is, "No. And it creeps me out that
you would even ask." Arguments about having nothing to hide are countered with
"You have no reason not to trust me. It seems like you might not. And if
that's true _we_ have a major problem." You know your own state. You know if
you're being (or have been) a weasel. If your state is clean and someone acts
like this consistently it is psychological projection (or some other show-
stopping psychological issue). Beware of such people.

------
noonespecial
Seems to me its more like "Facebook exposes latent jealousy and insecurity
issues that were already present in a relationship." But that's not much of a
headline, is it?

~~~
gort
Aren't those present in every relationship?

------
scott_s
The example at the end has no relationship to the point of the study. The
researchers argue that the interactions inherent on Facebook can lead to
greater jealously, despite no infidelity or even modified behavior. The real-
word example is one of actual infidelity which was discovered through
Facebook. In that case, Facebook is incidental.

------
pageman
the paper is here:
[http://www.liebertonline.com/doi/pdfplus/10.1089/cpb.2008.02...](http://www.liebertonline.com/doi/pdfplus/10.1089/cpb.2008.0263)

I'd like to see the Facebook Jealousy scale mentioned in the paper and
possibly do a CFA on it ...

